# Культурный раздел > Кино и Видео >  Клип Юры Демидовича на Евровидение 2009

## Stych

*Белорусский мальчишка с песней «Волшебный кролик» взорвал интернет!*

*Шок:* детская психоделия - 300 тыс. просмотров на Youtube за день!Видеоролик с выступления 13-летнего минчанина Юрия Демидовича на полуфинале национального отбора к детскому «Евровидению-2009» ставит рекорды в YouTube.

Он является финалистом конкурса "Песня для "Евровидения".

Ссылка для скачивания файла:   [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]  

Просмотр на YouTube  [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Вот некоторые комментарии:

*zoya*
"в каждом маленьком р***нке, и в мальчишке и в девчонке, есть по".. 2 капли ЛСД)))) зайчик 
*zoya*
"Волшебный кролик — мозгоразрывающая песня (а также сопутствующий ей перфоманс) Юрия Демидовича на белорусском полуфинале отбора на детское Евровидение. Составляет буквально всё: текст про кролика с вкраплениями латыни, мимика Юрия, хореография мальчиков на подтанцовке, жуткое смешение стилей (в том числе присутсвует нечто, напоминающее сатанинские напевы). Как говорится, лучше один раз увидеть
Этис атис аниматис этис атис аматис- этот страх имеет душу, этот страх вы любите (лат.)"
*ASTAGE*
Пипетс у него большие Зрачки)))))))))))
*KrenDeLeK*
Пора ему завязывать курить эту хню)) 
*Chode*
Психоделично! Чувствую тума и грибы отдыхают
*D...*
ему , что две или три колеса дали ????
ппц глазки быстрые хаахаахааххахахахахаха
*MayBeSex*
аааааааа ваще огонь ag дети с выпученными глазами, большими зрачками, перекошенными ртами и сектанскими завываниями) ТАКОЙ ТРЭШ, ппц
*Janie-Rodari*
Да придет же апокалипсис !! ВОЛШЕБНЫЙ КРОЛИК!

Ну и в таком духе)))

*СЛОВА ПЕСНИ «ВОЛШЕБНЫЙ КРОЛИК»*

Этис, Атис, Аниматис
Этис, Атис, Аматис

Где-то там, в дремучем лесу Среди пихт голубых и волшебных цветов Просто живет, просто песни поет Кто бы вы думали? Волшебный кролик!

Припев:
Волшебный кролик рисует мелом нолик
Очки надевает, латынь изучает Волшебный кролик рисует мелом нолик
Латынь изучает, стихи сочиняет Волшебный кролик рисует мелом нолик
Стихи сочиняет, на скрипке играет
Волшебный кролик рисует мелом нолик
На скрипке играет, по маме скучает…

----------


## MOHAPX

Это впечатляет. Если это повлияет на результаты евровидения, то тогда класно.
Сам клип не очень, слишком все не подготовлено выглядит. Хотя голос у малово будь здоров.

PS. Кто знает если грузины победили  только за счет изображение звуков пчел, мот и нашему так же повезет.
А и вопрос, а он вобще прошел?

----------


## Sanych

Лично мне напомнило почему-то "Призрак оперы". Там ещё звучка подбавить на всю, и по мозгам этот кролик настучит не хуже крутых рокеров.
Да и парниша так  глазами играет, что кажется он только что сделал афигительнейшую затяжку травки.

----------


## Asteriks

Ксюху Ситник ему не переплюнуть, по-моему достаточно примитивно и сыро. Не для Евровидения, а для просмотра бабушке с дедушкой. Странное впечатление от клипа. Вроде песня весёлая, а не весело... Непонятное состояние какое-то...

----------


## Asteriks

Для меня интернет-популярность не одно и тоже, что популярность вообще.  (Можно сравнить популярность Сявы по Интернету и в реале!). Вспомни, сколько людей пели вместе с Ксюшей её О-А-О? Везде было слышно, а Сяву кто поёт? Не буду спорить, может песня для умных мальчиков, а не для строгих училок... А на Ютубе смотрят, потому что все смотрят. Вот и мы посмотрели, потому что Стич разместил.

----------


## Sanych

В общем что ни говори, а шума парниша наделал много  Может из-за возраста своего и такого стиля песни.
А в сети появилась такая песенка под ГрОб
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## BiZ111

> а Сяву кто поёт?



Гопнички, Татьян, гопнички :ae: Малолетние пиво-любители на лавочках во дворах. Обрыганы, говоря проще 

Демидович далеко пойдёт. С его копией был знаком с первого класса

----------

